# BOOK



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

does any one know of a body building cook book, which can give me step by step instructions how to cook ?

also were i can get it from and how much

cheers


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

get power eating by susan m kleiner its superb, all you need is in there google it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

paulo said:


> get power eating by susan m kleiner its superb, all you need is in there google it


ok cheers mate, ill have a look for it now


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Muscletalk have compiled some ebooks, I have the first one which isn't too bad.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/recipes.aspx


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Perhaps one day we can have some recipe videos by our esteemed members.


----------

